# 11,500 lumes from a 2' LED pannel



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2013)

has anyone else seen these new lights at Home Depot?..they  are low profile too....


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2013)

Just popped in to check on my MP family.
 1st time I ever seen these lights Bro. Very interesting. 4000 K and 11,500 lumens.
Now I will be popping back out. 

hxxp://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-2-ft-White-LED-High-Bay-Light-IBH-11L-MV/203812710


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 23, 2013)

Looks good. Just not liking the color temp.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 23, 2013)

its like 250 lumens per sq ft shy of the 3k mark in a 2x2 area


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2013)

Not digging the "frosted acrylic lens" at all. I wish they had more specs like how many bulbs and what the wattage on each bulb is.  2 bills is a little steep for 11,500 lumens though IMO.  My HO T5 puts out 20,000 and I think I paid less then a hundred.


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2013)

hxxp://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/ll/documents/specsheets/ibl.pdf


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> its like 250 lumens per sq ft shy of the 3k mark in a 2x2 area




maybe my math is off...I thaught 2 sq ft....and 11,500lumes...is a bit over 5000lumes a foot????

*Hampster*...I didnt look close but think that shade is removeable....the cost is pricey but the fixture itself is small/compact...I love my t5 bro..


thanks everyone for the posts

:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2013)

Do they give off the right spectrum?

My understand of LEDs is they do not emit a broad spectrum but a narrow spectrum.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2013)

I was just thinking that too *Duck*...Ill go look at it more....was thinking it would be nice for a clone room/box...you know me..allways playn and thinking..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 24, 2013)

LEDs can emit a wide spectrum if set to do that. But mainly its a percise area they target.
4000k is to high for much red, and to low for quality blue.

Maybe its the reason they built it exactly like that. So they can sell this model in major stores. While upping the price of correct targeting ones elsewhere.


----------



## 911reagan (Jun 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> maybe my math is off...I thaught 2 sq ft....and 11,500lumes...is a bit over 5000lumes a foot????
> 
> *Hampster*...I didnt look close but think that shade is removeable....the cost is pricey but the fixture itself is small/compact...I love my t5 bro..
> 
> ...



2x2 is 4 sq ft so 2875 foot candles. and thats right on it inverse square law will make it alot less intense. might i suggest getting a good light meter, one that reads fc and lux and measure the outside light from the sun at 12 noon should be around 10,000 fc. go to home depot with your light meter and tell them you want to see the panel youre speaking of and ask them if you can plug it in to see if its too bright, measure the light from different distances and you will have your answer. btw a decent light meter will cost from 20-40$ and is a worthwhile investment for positioning of your reflector, reflective walls etc


----------

